# Playsushi Virus



## mustardgas

Hello.

I have a virus on my computer that claims to be some gaming software called Playsushi.  The virus will often create green hyperlinks from words in website articles, with those hyperlinks connecting me to the playsushi website when clicked upon.  At worst, the virus prevents me from accessing certain web pages.  For instance, rather than gaining access to the page I want, an error page will appear (after a long loading time) that says "Oops!  This link appears to be broken.  DNS error occurred.  Server cannot be found."  Below that headline are a number of suggested sites to go to.  More importantly, on top of said error page is a window saying "adobe flash player has stopped a potentially unsafe operation.  The following local application on your computer or network:  about:blank  is trying to communicate with this internet-enabled location:  txt.playsushi.com  To let this application communicate with the internet, click Settings.  You must restart the application after changing your settings."  What follows then is an OK button and a Settings button.

How do I rid myself of this virus?

Thanks.

-mgas


----------



## Quiltface

http://www.computerforum.com/131398-important-please-read-before-posting.html

Check that link and then post back.


----------



## johnb35

Look in add/remove programs first for a program called play sushi first and uninstall it and then do the following.

Please download Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware from *here* or *here* and save it to your desktop.

Double-click *mbam-setup.exe* and follow the prompts to install the program.
At the end, be sure a checkmark is placed next to
*Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
and *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
 
then click *Finish*.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.  *Please keep updating until it says you have the latest version.*
Once the program has loaded, select *Perform quick scan*, then click *Scan*.
When the scan is complete, click *OK*, then *Show Results* to view the results.
Be sure that everything is checked, and click *Remove Selected*.
A log will be saved automatically which you can access by clicking on the *Logs* tab within Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware

If you continue to experience problems after doing this, please post a HijackThis log by doing the following:

Download the HijackThis installer from *here*.  
Run the installer and choose *Install*, indicating that you accept the licence agreement.  The installer will place a shortcut on your desktop and launch HijackThis.

Click *Do a system scan and save a logfile*

_Most of what HijackThis lists will be harmless or even essential, don't fix anything yet._

Post the logfile that HijackThis produces along with the Malwarebytes Anti-Malware log


----------

